# Public transport



## Sunshine1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi All

Does anyone know if I can take public transport from Pernera to Larnaca Airport on a Sunday in early October please?

:violin

A taxi I am told is 80 Euro and to expensice by far

Any advice please?

Thanks very much


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

What, who or where is Pernera ?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

zin said:


> What, who or where is Pernera ?


I have stayed at the Pernera Beach hotel and that was around Protaras, so I guess a small village next door.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jan 26, 2009)

zin said:


> What, who or where is Pernera ?


Hi,

It is a small tourist area located 4km outside of Protaras along the coast road towards Paralimni

Thanks


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

If there is a big hotel there then maybe best giving them a call and asking what the public transport options are then, I suspect - especially in October - that there won't be much and taxi will be your only option.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Try this link for buses.

Larnaca Airport (LCA) Travel, Transport: Travel at Airports in Larnaca Area, Cyprus


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Try this link for buses.
> 
> Larnaca Airport (LCA) Travel, Transport: Travel at Airports in Larnaca Area, Cyprus


Excelent, thank you


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jan 26, 2009)

zin said:


> If there is a big hotel there then maybe best giving them a call and asking what the public transport options are then, I suspect - especially in October - that there won't be much and taxi will be your only option.


Good advice, thank you I will explore that option


----------



## atw26 (May 23, 2009)

Hi there, you don't mention what time you need to be at the airport unless you are willing to wait at the airport if need be.

Looks like you'd have to do two hops, the first to Larnaca and then to Larnaca airport.

So there seems to be a couple of options for getting to Larnaca. 

From the Famagusta bus website, there appears to be a bus from Pernera to Larnaca: bus 711.

Otherwise, if you get to Paralimni then you can take the bus from Paralimni to Larnaca via Intercity Buses

Then from Larnaca, there is a few buses to the airport: 418, 419, 431, 440 and the infrequent 407 and 409 (these last two routes come from a friend but are not shown on Zinonas Buses )

As always, I recommend calling to verify all of this information.

Oh, and also there's the shared taxi option which will pick you up and drop you off. You can get a quote for Protaras to Larnaca Airport here: Travel Express
I'm pretty sure they would pick up from Pernera but again, call to verify. They only run from 6am to 6pm though and if you're planning to use it on the weekend, be sure to ask how often it goes, and the time of the last one - generally speaking they leave once every hour but on the weekend it's been uh, once every two or more hours.

Do let us know how you get on!!


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jan 26, 2009)

atw26 said:


> Hi there, you don't mention what time you need to be at the airport unless you are willing to wait at the airport if need be.
> 
> Looks like you'd have to do two hops, the first to Larnaca and then to Larnaca airport.
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you so much for your information and advice

Much appreciated and I will let you know how we get on


Kind regards
Steve


----------

